# Grüne Hölle



## Marius.Bonn (2. Juli 2008)

Hallö zusammen,

am Freitag wird es soweit sein, dann kann ich endlich mal richtig mein neues Mountainbike (RADON ZR Team 5.0 infos zum bike ) testen 

Bis jetzt bin ich ja immer nur in der Stadt herum gefahren und ein wenig Feldwege, oder am Rhein entlang, was halt Bonn so hergibt  , aber dies klappt schon sehr gut, ich schliesse das Bike immer mit 2 Schlössern ab und nehme stets immer den Sattel mit, dauert zwar was länger, aber ich habe keine Lust, dass es mir geklaut wird 
Ich fahre dann am Freitag zusammen mit noch zwei anderen Freunden mit dem Auto zur Nordschleife und dann werden wir dort, unsere Mountainbikes mal schön testen 

Die Strecke ist so ca. 26 Km lang und dauert wohl 1.5 bis 2 std. oder so, naja bis jetzt habe ich zumindestens keine wirkliche Mountainbike Erfahrung gemacht, außer halt nen bissel im Wald/Feld mit meinem alten und ich bin gespannt ob und wie oft ich mich hinlege 

Ich denke aber, dass diese Tour am Freitag mir hilft, noch besser mein Bike kennenzulernen, dann kann ich auch endlich mal sehen, wie gut die Federung ist 

Berichte, Fotos folgen dann am Samstag bzw. Freitag Nacht
achso, hilfreiche Anfänger Tipps jedwegiger Art sind stets willkommen ^^ 

Sind diese Fahrradklamotten unbedingt erforderlich, ich habe solche Anzüge nämlich noch nicht und würde dann Helm+Handschuhe+Shorts+T-Shirt anziehen und halt meine Adidas Straßenschuhe, also nichts besonderes 

Hier ein paar Infos zur Strecke





Tourlänge: 29
Höhenmeter: 935
Fahrtzeit: 1,52 
*Link*: Infos zur Strecke​


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Marius,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike ! Um erste Fahreindrücke zu sammeln, ist die "offizielle" Nürburgringroute auch nicht verkehrt - man sieht (und hört ) viel vom Ring, lass' Dich überraschen.

Im LMB (Last Minute Biking) findest Du in Deiner Umgebung viele Mitfahrmöglichkeiten. Wir z. B. waren gestern im Kottenforst unterwegs. Also einfach mal mitfahren, zusammen machts noch mehr Spaß, und Du lernst viele Leute und neue Wege kennen .

Zu den Bikeklamotten: Die sind halt aus einer spezieller Faser, transportieren die durch Transpiration entstandene Feuchtigkeit weg vom Körper nach außen und halten Dich so "trocken", was z. B. einer Erkältung vorbeugt. Reine Baumwolle schafft das nicht, ist aber bei hohen Temperaturen auch durchaus verwendbar. Spezielle Bikeklamotten gibt es hin und wieder auch zu Schüler-freundlichen Preisen bei ALDI oder Lidl. Aber alles nach und nach!

Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht und die Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juli 2008)

Marius.Bonn schrieb:


> 1)  Die Strecke ist so ca. 26 Km lang und dauert wohl 1.5 bis 2 std. oder so, naja bis jetzt habe ich zumindestens keine wirkliche Mountainbike Erfahrung gemacht, außer halt nen bissel im Wald/Feld mit meinem alten und ich bin gespannt ob und wie oft ich mich hinlege
> 
> 
> 2 ) Sind diese Fahrradklamotten unbedingt erforderlich, ich habe solche Anzüge nämlich noch nicht und würde dann Helm+Handschuhe+Shorts+T-Shirt anziehen und halt meine Adidas Straßenschuhe, also nichts besonderes



Hallo Marius

zu 1)
Du wirst die Strecke wohl nicht in 1,5-2 Stunden schaffen,du weißt das es am Anfang nur bergauf geht!?!?
Also ich hab die Runde mit meiner Freundin(Die aber Trainiert war) in knapp 3 Stunde geschafft.
Alleine geht es schneller aber wenn du nur "Feldwege" gefahren bist,weißt du wahrscheinlich nicht was auf dich zukommt!!
935hm auf 26km verteilt doch recht viel ist für jemanden der bis jetzt nur am Rhein gefahren ist!Ich hoffe du übernimmst dich nicht!Als guten Tipp,nimm genug Trinken und was zu Essen mit!

zu 2)
Wenn man länger im Sattel sitzt...und das wirst du am Freitag...sind Fahrradklamotten sehr sinnvoll!
Wenn du am Höchsten Punkt angekommen bist,wird dein T-Shirt klitschnass sein,dann geht es runter und du wirst deiner Gesundheit nichts gutes tun 
Funktionskleidung hat also seinen Sinn!!
Auch ist es auf dauer sinnvoll ne Radhose zu tragen,dein Hintern wird es dir danken!!!!
Die Schuhe sind geschmackssache und voll ok für den Anfang!

Aber schön das du zumindest schonmal mit Helm und Handschuhen fährst!!



Das war jetzt natürlich meine Meinung,
Aber auf dauer wirst du mit Radklamotten besser fahren...kenne keinen der auf ner Tour mit nem Baumwoll T-Shirt auftaucht!

Wünsche euch viel spaß am Freitag,es gibt noch 2 Möglichkeiten die Runde zu "verbessern"und 2 Trails einzubauen....aber sowas muss  man zeigen und schreibt es hier nicht  


Gruß
Tom


----------



## Marius.Bonn (2. Juli 2008)

Danke @ Tom und Eifelwolf  

Das mit dem Treffen und zusammen fahren, fände ich mal genial 
Ich bin echt mal gespannt, habe eben noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag von meiner Tante ein Bike Bag First Aid Kit bekommen, ist wohl extra für Radunfälle bestückt 

Link: Foto


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juli 2008)

Ich kann auch die Radklamotten von Tchibo empfehlen. Ne Radhose mit Einsatz bekommst sonst nirgens fÃ¼r 12â¬ (sieht auf den Foto da schlimmer aus als es ist ). Beim Shirt genauso. Seh momentan noch nicht ein fÃ¼r eine Hose/Shirt 40/50â¬+ zu zahlen.


----------



## Marius.Bonn (4. Juli 2008)

TourlÃ¤nge: 29
HÃ¶henmeter: 935
Fahrtzeit: 1,5â2 

27 anstrengende Kilometer liegen jetzt hinter uns und wir sind einfach nur froh, dass wir es geschafft haben  
Bereits am Anfang ging bei uns teilweise die puste aus und wir haben die RÃ¤der den Berg hinauf geschoben, aber letztendlich hat unser eiserner Wille uns doch ins Ziel gebracht.

Die Strecke muss ich sagen, ist wirklich einfach affen geil, es ist alles dabei, Feldwege, Waldwege, Landstrasse, Berg rauf, Berg runter.
Ich wÃ¼rde sie jederzeit wieder fahren und ich denke die anderen zwei auch, mein Bike hat gut mitgemacht und ich hatte 0 Probleme, nur einmal ist mir der Tacho flÃ¶ten gegangen, aber ansonsten kam ich gut mit der Strecke zurecht, die teilweise ziemlich abging, mit 48 sachen den Schotter runter und so  .
WÃ¤hrend der gesamten Tour gab es 2 AuffahrunfÃ¤lle, an beiden war ich nicht beteiligt  das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt und die Strecke kann ich wie gesagt, weiter empfehlen.

Ich lasse jetzt erstmal die Bilder sprechen und schreibe spÃ¤ter genaueres ...

*Die Fotos findet ihr auch unter meinem Album, ich weiÃ jetzt nicht, ob es so richtig ist, sie hier im Thema hochzuladen ...*

Die Strecke ...






letzten Arbeiten ... 




letzten Arbeiten ...




wir malen uns ein Nummernschild ...




angekommen ...




NÃ¼rburgring Cars ...




Pause ...




[align=center] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/align]





schon bei den ersten 5km am schieben  




die Mountainbike Strecke, entlang der GrÃ¼nen HÃ¶lle


























mein Bike


















MarcÂ´s Verletzung vom bÃ¶sen 2ten Auffahrunfall  




geschafft und zurÃ¼ck beim Auto


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2008)

Klasse - Jugend forscht ! Nee, ehrlich, man ist hier im Forum eigentlich in einer gewissen Altersklasse ewiglange Beratschlagungen gewohnt, und dann passiert doch nix.... und ihr fahrt einfach los: Super! Und mit dem Kona-DH-Gerät wars die Berge hoch auch sicherlich nicht sehr komfortabel - Respekt! Ich hoffe, Euch hat der MTB-Bazillus erwischt .

Interessieren würde mich noch


der Grund der seltsamen Bänderkonstruktion vom Thule AHK-Fahrradträger zur Dachreeling des Passats und

wie gehts weiter mich Euch ?


----------



## Marius.Bonn (5. Juli 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich noch
> 
> 
> der Grund der seltsamen Bänderkonstruktion vom Thule AHK-Fahrradträger zur Dachreeling des Passats und
> ...



Der Grund der seltsamen Bänderkonstruktion vom Fahrradträger war der, damit der Fahrradträger nicht immer hin und her wackelt, weil er wäre sonst immer in den Kurven hinten leicht gegens Auto geschlagen wäre und so haben wir ihn rechts und links fixiert.
Sonst hätten wir nachher noch böse Lackschäden gehabt 

Ja und mit dem Kona-DH-Gerät wars für ihn sicherlich nicht einfach, bereits am Anfang geht es ja immer weiter Berg hoch und da haben wir zeitweise geschoben, weil es fast nicht möglich war, in dem kleinsten Gang den Berg rauf zu kommen.
Der Marc hatte anfangs auch mit seiner Schaltung zu kämpfen , aber später gings dann auch.
Mit dem Radon ZR von mir, ging es Berg hoch richtig gut, habe allerdings dann auch wegen den anderen mal geschoben bzw. weil ich mal Luft holen musste 
Die Strecke war ziemlich gut, jedoch fehlten am Ende einige Schilder und wir mussten uns überlegen wo es lang geht 
Ich weiß nicht wie lange wir gebraucht haben, kann auch gut sein, dass wir 4 stunden oder so gebraucht haben, aber hauptsache wir sind ins Ziel gekommen, leider hat sich mein Tacho verabschiedet, sonst könnte ich euch hier mehr Infos geben.


Also für mich jedenfalls, war es etwas komplett neues und ich bin bis dahin noch nicht in dem Sinne Mountainbike gefahren, wie gestern.
Also halt immer ein wenig durch den Wald und Feldwege, aber sicherlich nicht solche Strecken mit so einer Steigung und Eigenartigkeiten.
Uns hat es jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wir haben eig. nur gesagt, dass wir beim nächsten mal das 7 Gebirge nehmen, damit es für den Christian einfacher ist, also mit der Bahn oder so rauf und dann nur runter 

Aber auch an solchen Strecken wie die jetzt an der Grünen Hölle, fand ich jetzt sehr reizvoll und sowas möchte ich jetzt auch mal öfters fahren, um noch besser mit dem Bike klarzukommen und mehr in sachen MBT zu lernen  

Hier noch ein Video von der Nordschleife, was wir am Rand der Strecke gemacht haben
http://youtube.cossm/watch?v=L7E_16J8HWk


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2008)

Marius.Bonn schrieb:


> Der Grund der seltsamen Bänderkonstruktion vom Fahrradträger war der, damit der Fahrradträger nicht immer hin und her wackelt,...


 
Den gleichen Träger habe ich auch. Dort, wo der Träger auf die AHK aufgesetzt wird, findet sich an der linken Seite eine Stellschraube (siehe Pfeil auf Bild). Die etwas lösen, dann kannst Du den ganzen Einsatz soweit drehen (dadurch wird der Anpreßdruck verstärkt), bis der Träger wieder stramm auf dem Kupplungskopf der AHK sitzt. Schraube wieder festdrehen - fertig. Da wackelt dann nix mehr.


----------



## Marius.Bonn (5. Juli 2008)

@Eifelwolf
Danke. Ich werds an den Betreiber  dieses Fahrradträgers weiterleiten 

---------

Wir hatten geplant, vll. ins Siebengebirge eine Tour zu machen, ich habe unter dem GeoProfil bzw. dem Tourenverzeichnis hier mal nachgeschaut, jedoch keine passende Tour in nächster Zeit, also so ab Mittwoch gefunden.
Unter Google bin ich auch auf keine wirkliche Tourenbeschreibung gekommen.

Für die Tour entlang der Grünen Hölle, gab es ja Info Material also Karte etc... gibt es sowas vielleicht auch für das Siebengebirge oder generell für Strecken hier im Raum Bonn-Euskirchen ?
Ansonsten könnte/hätte man sich einer Gruppe hier aus dem Forum vll. anschliessen können, die vielleicht gute Touren z.B. auch im Siebengebirge kennt, der Christian kennt schon eine gute, aber vll. kennt ihr ja noch ein paar mehr.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
---------


----------



## supasini (5. Juli 2008)

Hi Marius,
herzlich willkommen bei der schönsten Sportart der Welt 
bei uns im Verein gibt es einen ganzen Haufen Leute in deinem Alter, kannst ja mal über das Vereinsforum Kontakt suchen. Viele von den Jungs sind auch hier im Forum aktiv. Allerdings schläft die Truppe zur Zeit wegen der Sommerferien etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. Juli 2008)

in bad münstereifel gibts ein paar ausgeschilderte touren, das ist ja auch nicht weit von Euskirchen. http://www.mtb-eifel.de da ist auch für jeden was dabei.. aber man sollte sich die karten besorgen, da da auch ein paar schilder fehlen. 
und sonst einfach mal bei uns in leverkusen vorbei kommen , zur montagabend chillout runde oder so. 
im siebengebirge bin ich mal den Rheinsteig auf den Drachenfels hoch gefahren, sehr schöne strecke, sind aber, besonders am we, viele wanderer unterwegs (und die finden das nich immer toll, weil der weg doch an einigen stellen recht schmal ist)

gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2008)

tach jungs, 
schöne runde habt ihr gedreht. nordschleife war auch einer meiner ersten touren damals.

wenn ich weitere touren braucht schaut euch die auf meiner homepage an, hab da mehr als 40 touren online, auch mit gps daten.

ausserdem findet man ne menge bei gps-tour.info und gpsies.com

auch wenn ihr kein gps gerät habt, kann man sich die touren ja in google erath zumindest anschauen und sich notizen machen oder drucken.

link zu r hp steht in meiner singnatur, ansonsten weiter so jungs ! 

PS: wenn ihr die karten von den touren um bad münstereifel haben wollt, sprecht mich mal per PN an ! man findet sie aber auch online


----------



## Marius.Bonn (5. Juli 2008)

Danke @all 
@supasini
werd mich mal im Forum anmelden, ich weiß nur nicht ob ich/wir so die richtigen sind, ich meine die Jungs bei euch auf der Hp schaun scho wie Profis aus und wir bzw. ich sind blutige Anfänger 

@Sunnybubbles
Danke für den Link zur Hp, ich denke wir werden uns das mit den 7 Gebirge mal überlegen, will keinen Wanderer übers Kreuz legen 

@schraeg
Ich habe mich etwas auf deiner Homepage umgeschaut und die Strecke fand ich ganz gut: Bad Münstereifel - Erftquelle - Nöthen
Die Frage wäre nur, ob wir es durchhalten 42Km und ca. 1200hm und Kondition mittel-schwer hmm 
Es sollte egendwie so ca. 30 Km sein und auch mal schön Berg ab gehen  , vielleicht durch einen Wald oder so.

Ich werde mich noch was durch dein Verzeichnis auf der Homepage wühlen ( gute Homepage  ), vielleicht finde ich noch was besseres, wenn die eine nicht machbar ist.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (5. Juli 2008)

ich werd bald auch wieder aktiver auf dem rad unterwegs sein .... bei uns mangelds aber an leuten die autofahren können .... wenn ich mein bike habe könnte man ja drüber reden nochmal die nordschleife abzuklappern , oder mal im siebengebirge zu touren .... ich glaube mit meinen ersten versuchen auf klickies werdet ihr einiges zu lachen bekommen ...


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. Juli 2008)

Schöne Fotos.. Muss ich mich doch mal mit dem Bike zum Ring bewegen..
Und wenn du es mit dem Kennzeichen einfacher willst: Links und Rechts unten am Kennzeichenhalter sind Hebel mit denen man das Kennzeichen vom Halter lösen kann, dann einfach umstecken auf den Fahrradträger und dort einrasten lassen..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2008)

@Marius Bonn: die Tourenbeschreibungen von BAM hast du ja jetzt. Also 42km und 1200hm das ist immer relativ zu sehen, kommt halt drauf an in welcher zeit man sone runde drehen will, bzw. mit welchem Schnitt ! Lassts doch einfach ruhig angehen man muss ja nich immer gleich Rekordzeiten fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2008)

PS: ....... ausserdem sind die hm angaben aus TOP 50 übernommen, also mit vorsicht zu geniessen. denke es werden aber so ca. 900-1000 sein


----------

